# GIFs ruckeln im IE



## thulsar (24. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hab hier ein kleines Problem mit einer GIF. 
Und zwar geht es um den Banner, dass ich in Flash 5 gemacht habe und als animiertes GIF abspeichern möchte.
Auf dem Mac (mit Safari) und auf dem PC mit Fire Fox läuft es so, wie er laufen soll. Nun  im IE 6 ruckelt der Banner vor sich hin. Dieses Problem tritt nur beim IE auf, was ich hier an unserem PC auch testen kann.
Ich habe mit allen möglichen Programmen umgespeichert und diverse FPS-Varianten versucht. Image Ready, Flash, Fireworks, mit immer dem gleichen Ergebnis, dass es im IE ruckelt bzw. einfach lahm ist.
Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. September 2007)

Hi und willkommen im Forum,

soweit ich gehört habe, ignoriert der IE Intervallangaben für Frames in GIF-Grafiken.

Da Dein Problem kein Flash-spezifisches ist, verschiebe ich Dich auf Verdacht mal ins Forum "sonstige Grafikprogramme".

Gruß
.


----------

